# Portsmouth- Bilbao 29th Jan ~ Overnighting at Bilbao?



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

We cross Portsmouth to Bilbao on the 29th Jan arriving 6pm on the 30th

Don't want to start our journey down Spain until daylight & I've read that overnighting is ok at the port in Bilbao....can anyone give us directions on where we go when we get off the ferry.....help ease our frazzled nerves!!

Do we have to get permission from Brittany Ferries to park?

This is a double new for us...1. never crossed directly to Spain before & 2. Motorhome is left behind this time as we are towing (for the first time, yelp) a caravan to leave permanantly down in the South of Spain.

Thanks
Mrs T


----------



## dwesrtie (Apr 4, 2012)

*porsmouth /bilbao*

We crossed Bilbao to Portsmouth last summer,stayed overnight 30 odd motorhomes, lorries , plus one caravan on aire at port, aire is on right before exiting and immediately opposite the port entrance gates.There is also toilets and cafe.

Hope this is helpful
D&I


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

This is an extract from the Port guide on the Brittany Ferries website:

Parking at Bilbao port

The port offers parking with designated disabled parking areas.Parking for camper vans, caravans and cars is available overnight in the terminal car park.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

yes. We came back mid-October 2012, from Bilbao, and stayed at the port There were at least 20 other campers and some caravans.

Val


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

is there anyway of getting a reasonable fare, in July/August they are quoting me £1500 for a 8 metre campervan?

any ideas please

many thanks


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sideways86 said:


> is there anyway of getting a reasonable fare, in July/August they are quoting me £1500 for a 8 metre campervan?
> 
> any ideas please
> 
> many thanks


I DONT THINK YOU WILL GET A GOOD PRICE AT ANY TIME, WE USED THE OLD PRIDE OF BILBAO FOR MANY YEARS WHEN WE LIVED OVER IN SPAIN FROM BILBAO TO WHERE WE LIVED IT WAS ABOUT 600 MILES, TO DRIVE FROM WHERE WE LIVE IN THE UK IT WAS 1350 APROX. SO WITH THE PRICES NOW IT JUST TO MUCH SO WE DRIVE DOWN AND MAKE IT ALL PART OF THE TRIP


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi thanks, that's my dilemma we want to go to Spain because the last three years the weather has been very forgetful really and I cant afford more than two weeks at a time with work commitments.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Sideways86 said:


> is there anyway of getting a reasonable fare, in July/August they are quoting me £1500 for a 8 metre campervan?
> 
> any ideas please
> 
> many thanks


PM me for a discount code.


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks to mike48, I've just booked the ferry to Santander on Feb. 19th
and saved £33.90! 
This is our first time abroad in the Hobby, can't wait!  

Thanks again for your help mike.


----------



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

Mike48....discount?!   if only I'd known.....boohoo  

Thanks a lot everyone  

Mrs T


----------

